# Home made mitre fence?



## normcatalunya (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi All.Just joined this great forum!I have been using a home made router table but never got around to fitting a mitre guide/fence(not sure of the name).I have just fitted the t track for it but am I right in thinking I need to buy the mitre fence as opposed to making something?Budget a problem!Regards and thanks in advance.Norm


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Norm! Welcome to the forums! Nah, you shouldn't have to buy anything but the materials you are going to use to build it if you go that route. Then again I'm not too sure on your set up or what you want to do.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Norm, there is no reason you can't make your own miter fence or sled.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome Norm to routerforums. Yes I know what you mean they are pricey. I bought a fence from www.oak-park.com I had to put a board behind it so I could clamp it down. I don't know if you ever seen the progam router workshop with Bob and Rick but they simply use clamps for there fences so I bought one they are at a resonable price I bought the fence and clamps for under 35.00 and I'm very happy with the set up.


----------



## normcatalunya (Aug 7, 2005)

*Mitre fence*

Thanks for the warm welcome by all.Just to tell you my wife & I are retired Uk ex pats living in Spain with me whiling the time away making sawdust.The tv prog. I wont have seen I guess.sorry.
I have been making some straight tenons quite successfully (well one to be honest!!) .This purely by butting and hand holding the workpiece against my main table fence and sliding it along.I have since been trawling the web (came across you goodselves) for a home made jig to do this (fingers & thumbs still with me!)and perhaps its the years telling,but I do find it all a bit confusing. Which jig or more to the point one that is Noddy proof to constuct and understand.
I have the need to make angled tenons so this is where the mitre comes from!Apologies for the life story!
Any help in all the above greatly appreciated.
Regards.Norm
PS Noddy is a UK childrens character!!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Norm, build yourself a sled. This is simply a piece of plywood with a guide strip attached to the bottom that will fit in your miter slot. Now it is as simple as tacking a board onto the sled top to act as a fence. You let your project wood overhang the end of the sled and set the bit height so it will remove the proper amount from the outside edge. For an angled tenon simply set your fence board to the proper angle.


----------



## normcatalunya (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for that Mike.Been busy today making Sled.All done and dusted.Alls well!
Regards
Norm


----------



## Ed C. (Jul 8, 2005)

Does anyone knowns of a source for acrylic glue? I need to glue 3 together for a safety dust featcher over the saw blade. Thanks


----------



## fourbytwo (Oct 24, 2005)

*Gluing Perspex*



Ed C. said:


> Does anyone knowns of a source for acrylic glue? I need to glue 3 together for a safety dust featcher over the saw blade. Thanks


 There are three or four things that can be used to glue Perspex or Plexiglass , chemical Methyl methacrylate . First is of course the makers recommended glue often a two part glue or a single part that is cured with U.V. light . Very strong Acetic acid called glacial acetic acid will also dissolve and glue Perspex . The easiest and most practical for home use is Chloroform if you can obtain it . Either soak one edge of the joint for a short time or add a little chloroform to a close fitting joint using a small glass not plastic dropper . Chloroform is not inflammable but should be used only in a well ventilated area . It is also one of the substances that with frequent use could become addictive , and of course can cause drowsiness . The bond if done with care can very strong .


----------



## Hunt Dog (Oct 31, 2005)

If you want to get a bit fancier, I just ran across a Sliding Table Jig in a book called Routing and Shaping by Nick Engler, Rodale Press, 1992 (see pp. 47-49). I am a novice woodworker myself, but I've spent a fair amount of time studying various woodworker's supply catalogs and it seems to me that this jig is more versatile than most mitre sleds. It can hold the stock horizontally or vertically at any angle. It's made from plywood with a few bolts, washers and wing nuts and one toggle hold-down clamp.


----------

